# Turning Panacur powered in to topical/soak?



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wondering if Panacur powder can be made in to a topical/soak to treat non-eating frogs?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good question. I don't know the molecular structure or what it's soluable in. I don't know if it'd absorb through skin. I don't know why I rhyme either. But I did order Levacol to try out after I had reduced worm load with panacur. Pumilio are finicky eaters and I can't be sure they're getting panacur. I would also like to hear what someone would recommend as a dose of Levacol (Levamisole) to a frog with an assumed low worm load.

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Per the MSDS, it's not soluble in water but is considered soluble in DMSO and 'unusual solvents'. I wouldn't use DMSO on frogs. If you can find something soluable and non-toxic, it might be worth a shot. Ask Oz or Ed because I'd like to know too.

-Nish


----------

